# Help me please



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiay all

im kings from edinburgh scotland and im looking to buy a studio flat somewhere near to lisbon and im gona use it as a holiday home.

can some tell me any good places where there are nice flats good people train or bus station and a supermarket around?

where in lisbon can i find a good solicitor? Who speaks english and can be trusted?

Can someone give me the information about house tax IMT and IMI TAX?

What are the charges for electricity and water in lisbon?
And is it true that there is a separate monthly charge for just electric meter?

Thanks for ur time


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Think you will find that this has already been answered for you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ortugal/37653-buying-holiday-home-lisbon.html


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya siobhan

thanks i know some questions have already been answered 
but its not totally answers my questions i have asked

can some help me with my questions

many thanks


----------

